# Ich möchte einen Hochteich anlegen habe eine Skizze brauche Hilfe



## GBN (10. Jan. 2010)

Hallo zusammen

bin neu hier und hab mir schon die Topics zum Teich-Basiswissen durchgelesen.
Wollte euch erstmal kurz darstellen was ich vor habe und wie meine Skizze dazu aussieht

*Teichgrundidee*

Hochteich
halb über und halb unter der Erde
ca1,5m x 1,5m <- fällt das noch unter den Bereich Miniteich?
In sich geteilt in einen Teil ohne Pflanzen und einmal einen mit Pflanzne
ich möchte Steilwände also keine 30 bis 35Grad abfallenden Wände. Quasi Senkrecht hinunter.
Im Pflanzteil möchte ich verschiedene Ebenen einbauen für die verschiedenen Pflanzen wobei ich da nachfragen muss welche höhen bieten sich da an für verschiedenen ebenen bei der Maße 35 cm breit 150cm Lang und ca 100 bis 130cm Tief? ( Dazu weiter unten eine Frage)
Der Teil ohne Pflanzen hat dann die Maße 150Breitx80LangxTief 100 oder 130 cm Tief?
kann ich in so einem Teich dann später kleine Fische halten oder sollte ich es als Naturteich belassen?

Hierzu meine Skizze im Anhang

*Weitere Fragen zum Teich:*

wenn ich den Pflanzenteil mit Pflanzen fülle, reicht das aus um den Teil ohne Pflanzen zu säubern? Muss ich da eine bestimmte Art Pumpe installieren um das Wasser zirkulieren zu lassen?

Muss ich einen Abfluss an der obersten Wassergrenze einbauen damit der Hochteich bei starken Regen nicht überläuft?

Wenn ich eine Mauer baue für den Teich, wie befestige ich die Teichfolie dann an der Mauer?

Mehr fragen fallen mir auf anhieb nicht ein da wird sich aber bis zum Sommer sicher noch einiges dran ändern an meinen Plänen. Ich danke im voraus fürs durchlesen und helfen 

Lg Andy


----------



## ron (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen Hochteich anlegen habe eine Skizze brauche Hilfe*

:Willkommen2 Andy,

nun habe ich keine Ahnung von Koihaltung und kann daher keine Angaben dazu machen. Ich habe mir aber nur überlegt ob es eine andere Lösung gäbe statt Mauer und Folie. Der Teich ist so klein, dass vielleicht auch andere Behälter in Frage kämen. Der Fantasie sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt. (Im Fischzucht habe ich mal solche Behälter gesehen. Vielleicht gibt es da auch was gebraucht.)

Nun weiss ich nicht ob z.B. die Palme eingepflanzt werden sollen, oder in Töpfen stehen sollen. In dem Fall könntest du diese auf Podeste über dem Wasser plazieren. Du würdest das Volumen vergrössern, ohne die äusserliche Form zu verändern. Das würde auch die Zirkulation im Teich verbessern, weil der "Engpass" wegfallen würde.

Vielleicht kannst du noch ein paar Bilder einstellen von der Umgebung wo der Teich plaziert werden soll.

Viel Erfolg mit deinem Projekt.



lg

Ron


----------



## GBN (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen Hochteich anlegen habe eine Skizze brauche Hilfe*

Hey Ron,

sollte an sich kein Koi-Teich werden, denn dafür ist der viel zu klein. Bei den Palmen wäre es zur Not möglich die einfach daneben zu setzen und nicht in so eine Art Aussparung zu gestalten. Die Umgebung drum herum ist alles Flach und ich hab theoretisch sehr viel Platz hab dafür aber andere Pläne. Ich könnte das ganze auch nochmal ein bisschen in der Größe variieren aber an sich sind das so die Maße die ich gern hätte.

Aber ich hab mal die andere Variante "gemalt" ist im Anhang


----------



## Bebel (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen Hochteich anlegen habe eine Skizze brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Andy

Lieber keine Fische, die Tiefe von 1,00-1,20m ist zwar ausreichend für Fische, jedoch nur wenn die Tiefe in die Erde geht. Da Du den Teich ja zur Hälfte über der Erde baust reicht das nicht als "Frostschutz", es sei denn Du baust eine super Isolierung drum herum, oder eine Teichheizung ein. Dazu bräuchtest Du natürlich auch noch eine passende Filteranlage.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## GBN (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen Hochteich anlegen habe eine Skizze brauche Hilfe*



Bebel schrieb:


> Hallo Andy
> 
> Lieber keine Fische, die Tiefe von 1,00-1,20m ist zwar ausreichend für Fische, jedoch nur wenn die Tiefe in die Erde geht. Da Du den Teich ja zur Hälfte über der Erde baust reicht das nicht als "Frostschutz", es sei denn Du baust eine super Isolierung drum herum, oder eine Teichheizung ein. Dazu bräuchtest Du natürlich auch noch eine passende Filteranlage.
> 
> Gruß Bebel



Hey

wird wohl gemauert mit styrodur isoliert damit es da drin nicht so kalt wird. Wenn dann kommen da auch heimische Fische rein. Koi wird es nicht. Die sind zu groß/anspruchsvoll.

Brauch ich für son paar kleine Fische ne Filteranlage? Sollen so kleine & wenig wie möglich Fische rein. Die meisten Fische sind ja Schwarmfische aber ich will das auf dem Minimum halten. Gibt es da ne bestimmte Art die sich für sowas anbieten würde?

Lg Andy


----------



## Bebel (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen Hochteich anlegen habe eine Skizze brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Andy

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung ob die Isolierung ausreicht, da können Dir einige von den Koiteichbesitzern sicher mehr zu schreiben, hab gesehen da haben einige solche Teiche - da gibts bestimmt auch schon Beschreibungen zum Teichbau.

Filter ist bei einem kleinen Teich besonders notwendig wenn Du Fische halten willst.
Da ich vermute, dass Dir auch die Optik sehr wichtig ist solltest Du Dir Beiträge zum Thema Schwerkraftfilter durchlesen, da dieser unter der Erde liegt. Bei der Größe Deines Teiches kommt vielleicht auch ein Druckfilter in Frage, der kann auch tiefer liegen als der Wasserspiegel aber da fragst Du am besten die Technikfreaks.

Fische für kleine Teiche sind z.B. __ Moderlieschen, egal jedoch welche Fische Du wählst, Du mußt auf jeden Fall dafür sorgen, dass der Teich im Sommer nicht zu warm wird und im Winter nicht durchfriert. Je größer das Wasservolumen desto besser für die Fische.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## GBN (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen Hochteich anlegen habe eine Skizze brauche Hilfe*

Wenn ich einen Schwerkraftfilter mit zwei Kammern daran installieren möchte. In welche höhe kann ich das Wasser durch Druck/Schwerkraft maximal pumpen? Wenn ich meinen Teich 30 bis 50 cm über Erdhöhe errichten möchte und das Wasser durch einen BA eingesogen wird? Der Teich wird ca 1200 bis 2000 Liter Wasser fassen.

Also als Rechenbeispiel:
30cm über der Erde liegt der Teich
mit 1800 Liter Wasservolumen
Tiefe 110 cm
über BA

welchen Rohrdurchmesser sollte ich dafür nehmen und wie groß sollten die beiden Filterkammern jeweils sein also Liter?

Lg Andy


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen Hochteich anlegen habe eine Skizze brauche Hilfe*

Hallo Andy.

Anscheinend habe nicht nur ich Deine Frage(n) nicht so richtig verstanden... 


> In welche höhe kann ich das Wasser durch Druck/Schwerkraft maximal pumpen?


Was meinst Du damit? In Schwerkraft kann man gar nichts pumpen - das Wasser läuft alleine nach dem Prinzip der Kommunizierenden Röhren (klick) aus dem Teich in den Filter und erreicht dabei exakt die gleiche Höhe, wie im Teich. Erst wenn die Pumpe angeschalten wird, läuft neues Wasser aus dem Teich in den Filter - per Schwerkraft - nach.

Ich frage mich nur, warum muss ein max. 2000 Liter großer Teich per Schwerkraft gefiltert werden? Und falls wirklich keine Fische rein sollen, könnte man sogar komplett auf eine Filterung verzichten. 
Nur so als Anregung....


----------

